# Is This A Tie Or Did The Hog Win? Graphic!!



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I was driving through Centerville today and decided to call TBH'er Randy. He was at the Langley Ranch recovering from getting charged by a 175 lb. boar.
​ 
He's not in much shape to type so I told him I would post up his story.

I've hunted with Randy before. He's a big ol' country boy and not afraid to get down and dirty with a hog. We tracked my son's boar one night and had to get busy with a Glock .40. He hog hunts for a living. But the odds caught up to him a few days ago.

He had a few hunters in for a donated hunt for the Leukemia Society (or something like that). Hunter made a bad shot on a big boar with a .300 winmag. They went in after him and couldn't find him. Randy had walked the area a couple times. He had the hunter and his wife with him. He climbed up on a fallen pine tree and jumped down to the other side. As soon as he hit the ground the boar was on him.

Randy fought him off for awhile by kicking him but the hog didn't act like most of them (hit you and run off). He just kept charging. And kept charging. And kept charging. Soon Randy was bleeding from the thigh, wrist, and hands. He was losing a lot of blood and finally got pizzed off.

He was able to grab the hog's head and pin him by getting a knee on his neck. He yelled at the hunter several times to shoot the hog. "HURRY UP! I NEED SOME RELIEF!" Finally the guy snapped out of his shock and came up and put the hog down.

Randy started tying off wounds the best he could and got his wife to drive him to the hospital in Crockett. One surgery, 56 stitches, and a whole bunch of antibiotics later...he is back at home recuperating. The doctor said the tusks just barely missed the main artery in his wrist and it would have got real bad, real quick if that got cut.

He said, "I reckon I'll have to start carrying a pistol again". But he said the hog was on him so fast he didn't even see him coming and wouldn't have had time to draw.

I'll let the pics do the rest of the talking.... Glad you're OK brother. I know you'll be out bloodtrailing again by the end of the week!

*Before....*










*After...*
































































*The suspect...*


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

can't see the pics from here.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

pics didn't make it.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*After...*
































































*The suspect...*


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

all I see are red x's.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Sorry guys, don't know whats up..it was sent to me in an email and I'm trying to paste it..


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Save them and them uplaod from your PC


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Yup can't see either yet. I always have a good sidearm while our with hogs. Would not helped initially but would not have had to rely on someone else to finish the job.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I think these are the pics.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hog won!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Is your actual story? I got this in a email last week. Word for word what you wrote here. Thas crazy if it is lol 2cool is a small world

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

THIS IS CRAZY ... that hog tore him up........ hope you get a full quick recovery...but still I give him props for jumping out of the tree to wrestle him... I would of popped him from the tree..


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

the piggy really lost, but got some good licks in first...better luck next time..


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Hog is dead so I would say that makes the man the winner.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

saltwatersensations said:


> Hog is dead so I would say that makes the man the winner.


agreed i would pick stitches over dead any day..


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll take stitches over being BBQ-ed any day:cheers: I also got this in an email about two weeks ago.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nope, got in an email too, but if I knew the guy I would drink a Lonestar with'em



Part Timer said:


> Is your actual story? I got this in a email last week. Word for word what you wrote here. Thas crazy if it is lol 2cool is a small world
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Who Really Won*

The hog won because he didn't get the big emergency room bill!!!


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Randy is doing much better now, hand looked much better at 2 weeks.
And I will get him a Lonestar from you the next time I see him.

He named the hog, Stitches


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

YELLOWCAT01 said:


> THIS IS CRAZY ... that hog tore him up........ hope you get a full quick recovery...but still I give him props for jumping out of the tree to wrestle him... I would of popped him from the tree..


umm...maybe you need to re-read the story.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Pyrrhic victory for the hog


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

The hog won!!!! and got a victory photo taken...kinda looks like he's laughing.....


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

How ignorant can someone be than to go hunting, especially mess with a wounded animal and not carry a sidearm??!!


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Reloder28 said:


> How ignorant can someone be than to go hunting, especially mess with a wounded animal and not carry a sidearm??!!


Ignorant? IGNORANT?

I can tell you that you need to choose your words better. Look up the definition. Ignorant = untrained. I doubt this man was untrained.

Sir, I guide hunts. Have for years. I usually carry a sidearm, but not always. And, with or without said sidearm....I've not had a single wounded hog charge me, and I've helped find hundreds if not thousands of pigs. But, color me lucky, not "trained".

Armchair quaterbacks just **** me off......


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thats a lot o pork there down town chucky brown...You are the real pig man..lol


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Chuckybrown said:


> Ignorant? IGNORANT?
> 
> I can tell you that you need to choose your words better. Look up the definition. Ignorant = untrained. I doubt this man was untrained.
> 
> ...


Ya gotta admit though, that if he had a sidearm he woulda been better off than trying to wrassle the piggie to the ground......


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

HunterGirl said:


> Ya gotta admit though, that if he had a sidearm he woulda been better off than trying to wrassle the piggie to the ground......


Perhaps. But re-read the story. He stepped off a log and was attacked by the hog. Even armed with a sidearm, instinct is to get the critter biting you off of you.

I'm confident that if the same thing happened to me, I'm trying to keep those chompers out of my thighs, not trying to pull a pistol.

That being said...yea, if said piggy had run off after the charge, then sure, take the shot.

Sounds to me like this fella has twice the testicular capacity as most of us....putting a choke hold on a hog that size while someone else took a shot?

JJ Watt could learn from him.......


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Hog for sure won...that hog is feeling "no more pain"...but your buddy sure is. LOL. Wow...insane...


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Chuckybrown said:


> Perhaps. But re-read the story. He stepped off a log and was attacked by the hog. Even armed with a sidearm, instinct is to get the critter biting you off of you.
> 
> I'm confident that if the same thing happened to me, I'm trying to keep those chompers out of my thighs, not trying to pull a pistol.
> 
> ...


No, you re-read the story. It said the pig charged multiple times, therefore after the hog surprised him the first time, he could have shot the pig before he did anymore damage. He even asked the guy with him to shoot him. Why are you making this to be different from what happened? Here, I will help you with the part so you can understand.

Randy fought him off for awhile by kicking him but the hog didn't act like most of them (hit you and run off). He just kept charging. And kept charging. And kept charging. Soon Randy was bleeding from the thigh, wrist, and hands. He was losing a lot of blood and finally got pizzed off.

He was able to grab the hog's head and pin him by getting a knee on his neck. He yelled at the hunter several times to shoot the hog. "HURRY UP! I NEED SOME RELIEF!" Finally the guy snapped out of his shock and came up and put the hog down. 

Just sayin'


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

This is turning into the Tryvon martin case. Before you know it well have ***** and hogs blocking the freeways.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

BigGarwood said:


> This is turning into the Tryvon martin case. Before you know it well have ***** and hogs blocking the freeways.


..HAHAHA good one.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, you win.


Peace.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Hog 1 man 0


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

HunterGirl said:


> No, you re-read the story. It said the pig charged multiple times, therefore after the hog surprised him the first time, he could have shot the pig before he did anymore damage. He even asked the guy with him to shoot him. Why are you making this to be different from what happened? Here, I will help you with the part so you can understand.
> 
> Randy fought him off for awhile by kicking him but the hog didn't act like most of them (hit you and run off). He just kept charging. And kept charging. And kept charging. Soon Randy was bleeding from the thigh, wrist, and hands. He was losing a lot of blood and finally got pizzed off.
> 
> ...


That doesnt mean it ran off, charged, ran off, charged. it means it wouldnt lay off the guy, it kept attacking, and attacking, and attacking...


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

CFKBig57 said:


> That doesnt mean it ran off, charged, ran off, charged. it means it wouldnt lay off the guy, it kept attacking, and attacking, and attacking...


Okay, whatever, you wrestle the pig, I will shoot it.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Cudos to the man, but imo, the hog won....Just ask the guy who won...the rest of us don't mean ****...


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

HunterGirl said:


> Okay, whatever, you wrestle the pig, I will shoot it.


No thanks. just stating that it could mean 2 things :/


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

CFKBig57......don't argue with the keyboard warriors.....they're young and can stay at the computer forever without getting up to pee, and thier momma's keep bringing them food. It's futile....


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

So your a divorced man with a prostate problem......LOL joking 



Chuckybrown said:


> CFKBig57......don't argue with the keyboard warriors.....they're young and can stay at the computer forever without getting up to pee, and thier momma's keep bringing them food. It's futile....


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Rack Ranch said:


> So your a divorced man with a prostate problem......LOL joking


X2 Funny.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Rack Ranch said:


> So your a divorced man with a prostate problem......LOL joking


LOL, that's actually pretty funny!! No, really.....VERY funny!!!!

Thanks for making me smile!!!


----------



## aggierandy01 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you fellers for the laugh. This post has kept me rolling since I found it yesterday. 

I quit carrying a pistol years ago. I was killing more hogs than my hunters were and they were complaining. They'd make a poor shot then I'd run through the woods and knock their hog out for them and they be like "gee thanks mr". One day I just flat decided I'm not the one hunting they are. So I quit carrying.
I have hunters just about everyday of the year and this has been my worst wreck in ten years and thousands of hunts. I do carry when I track at night. 

I'm glad I didn't have a pistol that day when I got tore up to be honest. Yeah you read it right I'm glad I didn't have a pistol. 

The first time he hit me it was total surprise like being struck by a snake. He was lying & waiting in the brush. As soon as I made a noise wham he had me and the fight was on. 

There were two other people on the other side of the big log that i had just crossed. It was serving as a barrier. As i was fighting him the hog kept turning and charging me relentlessly. I could kick him a good 8' off of me but he would be back on me in a split second. 

I do not know when I could have pulled a gun nor could I have accounted for my shots. I remember lots of punching, kicking & gouging. My fists felt like I'd been in a bar fight the next day. 

I'm just afraid now in hindsight a pistol might have got me in trouble. I just had no clue of my surroundings and I'm pleased I was unarmed. I'm also glad that my hunter didn't try to take the hero shot and shoot the hog out from under me. 

We were in such a tight spot in thick brush. I only had time to keep kicked him off of me time after time after time until I was able to finally flank him like a calf and call for my hunter to shoot him. 

Sure 56 stitches an 2 hours of surgery wasn't much fun but I'm glad it was me and not one of my hunters or my daughter that had been helping me guide that day. 

The funny thing is I've been in way worse wrecks than this one with a hog I just ended up getting cut in this one. 

I think still whipped his *** even though he got some good licks in on me but yeah I probably lost the battle but still won the war.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

You dont need to carry a gun but some brass nuckles or a pipe might even the odds for you a bit.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

aggierandy01 said:


> Thank you fellers for the laugh. This post has kept me rolling since I found it yesterday.
> 
> I quit carrying a pistol years ago. I was killing more hogs than my hunters were and they were complaining. They'd make a poor shot then I'd run through the woods and knock their hog out for them and they be like "gee thanks mr". One day I just flat decided I'm not the one hunting they are. So I quit carrying.
> I have hunters just about everyday of the year and this has been my worst wreck in ten years and thousands of hunts. I do carry when I track at night.
> ...


Awesomeness......this guy knows it:cheers:

Â©


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the posting what happened Randy. It's a great story and we're glad everybody's ok.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

When I posted this:



Chuckybrown said:


> I'm confident that if the same thing happened to me, I'm trying to keep those chompers out of my thighs, not trying to pull a pistol.


I was addressing this:



aggierandy01 said:


> I do not know when I could have pulled a gun nor could I have accounted for my shots. I remember lots of punching, kicking & gouging. My fists felt like I'd been in a bar fight the next day.


HunterGirl....ask your Momma to make you another sandwich, & leave the guiding and commenting to the professionals.

All in good fun. PM me if you want to hog hunt, we'll schedule a night hunt on the Trinity River bottoms in Navarro county that you'll really enjoy.....

aggierandy.....Godspeed on your recovery!!!!! http://www.sewingmamas.com


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Randy I hope your recovery goes quickly and your back at it again soon!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That's a great story!


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Chuckybrown said:


> When I posted this:
> 
> I was addressing this:
> 
> ...


CB you crack me up :rotfl:

Glad you're alright Randy. That cut on your wrist was quite close to your radial. Get back out there and give'em hell!


----------



## aggierandy01 (Aug 1, 2013)

I've been back at it for several weeks now. Just like nothing ever happened. Except I have some pretty wicked battle scars to show off. 

I say " Look here... See this... Stay in your stand until i pick you up" 

I have no problem with people getting down out of their stands and wondering around now days after showing off the war wounds.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

And that is the reason why in the woods I always have this on me LOL


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Welcome to 2cool AR01, sorry we had to meet under theses circumstances..LOL


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Chuckybrown said:


> When I posted this:
> 
> I was addressing this:
> 
> ...


Trust me, I don't need to go hunting with someone named Chucky. LOL. I do plenty of hog hunting myself and the most fun is when we run the black mouthed curs and pits and then grab the hogs hind legs while the pit is keeping it busy. We strap the legs if we're going to feed it out for killin' later or we just stick them there. So, you know what you can do with your sandwich and I'll take my .357 for when I need it. Out.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

HunterGirl said:


> Trust me, I don't need to go hunting with someone named Chucky. LOL.


Wow, you are just FULL of kind words and love!

You should go hunting at our place. It's quite the experience, and we always show the hunters a good time, with a good success rate.



HunterGirl said:


> So, you know what you can do with your sandwich and I'll take my .357 for when I need it. Out.


Awwwww, so sweet again! Mommy didn't cut the crust of that 'sammich?

Hey, HunterGirl....I'm not picking a fight here. Just teasin'. All good. I'm sure you're quite the hog/dogger.

All good.

Peace.


----------

